# Surinder Singh: EEA2 & Residence Card



## Bobhari (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello Expat Forum,

In short, I'm a British citizen who has been working in Spain. My Japanese wife and I chose to go the Surinder Singh route back to the UK as we didn't meet the financial requirements of a spouse visa. She has just received her EEA Family Permit, and we'll be moving back to the UK the end of June. 

The longer story is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...se-visa-financial-question-2.html#post4064026

As such, I'm looking into the EEA2 form now to see if there is any unpleasantness I should be getting ready for. However, the wording in Section 5 is a little unclear. 


> "if you entered the UK with a valid EEA family permit issued under
> the Surinder Singh judgment as the family member of the British citizen named
> in section 3, you do not need to complete this section. If this is the case, tick
> the box to the right and then go to straight to section 10."


We've supplied financial details with the EEA FP already. We are entering the UK having completed the EEA Family Permit, so does this mean I can check this box and not have to go through the remaining questions regarding finances?

I ask because when we move back I will be temporarily unemployed while I finish my dissertation. To sum up; Will being unemployed impede my wife getting her UK Residency Card? 

Thanks as always!

Additional: The Family Permit in my wife's passport has a spelling error. I know, shocking, hey? All this work and they spell MY name wrong. It is a small error, an 'A' where an 'O' should be but it is read the same. Will this be an issue?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

As it asks about how you are exercising treaty rights in the UK ie working, studying or self sufficient, you wouldn't need to do that because you cant exercise treaty rights in the country you are a citizen of. 

You have already proved you were exercising treaty rights in another country when you applied for the family permit.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For getting residence card under Surinder Singh, you as sponsor don't have to be in work or earning an income in UK.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

.....and, you need to send £55.00 with Form EEA2 and a letter -polite and brief, indicating there was a typo on your spouse's Family Permit. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Bobhari (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheers all!


----------



## Bobhari (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello again!

*----------------------------------------------------*
Seeing how the RC can take 6 months to complete, I thought I'd share the timeline of our EEA2 application. 

1) 01/07/14  Sent off EEA2- SS route, EEA-FP already completed.
2) 10/07/14  (Dated 03) Received receipt of payment. 
3) 14/07/14  (Dated 09) Received Certificate of Application.
4)
5)
6)
*------------------------------------------------------*

Also, I've had a rather strange CoA. I have sent off the completed EEA2, wife's passport with EEA-FP, my own passport, marriage certificate, a bank letter to prove our address, and passport photos. However, my CoA says:

"At this stage we are unable to confirm your right to work in the United Kingdom. This will depend on the outcome of the application. This is because you have not provided original documents for *all* the following:
- current valid identity documents for yourself/your sponsor;
- evidence of your relationship with your EEA national sponsor;
- sufficient evidence of your sponsor exercising Treaty rights."

Considering they have everything, what does this mean? There is no further request for documents. Of course, there is no contact or email given. Is this just what everybody receives?

Bobhari


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey, what is EEA-FP?


----------



## Bobhari (Dec 14, 2012)

Pultet said:


> Hey, what is EEA-FP?


The EEA family permit.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Bobhari said:


> The EEA family permit.


is that apart from EEA2?


----------



## Bobhari (Dec 14, 2012)

Pultet said:


> is that apart from EEA2?


The EEA family permit is the permit given to the applicant. We applied with form VAF5 outside of the UK to get it. 
EEA2 is the next form we sent off to get the UK Residency Card. There are several EEA#number# forms depending on your family applicant's relationship, nationality, visa status, etc.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Bobhari said:


> The EEA family permit is the permit given to the applicant. We applied with form VAF5 outside of the UK to get it.
> EEA2 is the next form we sent off to get the UK Residency Card. There are several EEA#number# forms depending on your family applicant's relationship, nationality, visa status, etc.


Now i get it, you're right there are so many EEA applications i got confused heheh thank you


----------



## kanakdodia (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi,

can you please confirm if you have received your EEA 2 residense card or not.

Regards

Kanaksingh Dodia


----------



## Bobhari (Dec 14, 2012)

Bobhari said:


> *----------------------------------------------------*
> Seeing how the RC can take 6 months to complete, I thought I'd share the timeline of our EEA2 application.
> 
> 1) 01/07/14  Sent off EEA2- SS route, EEA-FP already completed.
> ...


After a confusing CoA, our documents (Passports, etc) and Residency 'card' arrived.arty: The card is just another big passport stamp but! It's beautiful. It has been a long loooong process to get here. Just over 2 years of planning and action, but we're almost finished. 
Next target is to go to the jobcentre to get my wifes NI number to smooth over the job process and add her to my bank account. 

A big thanks to everyone who contributed to my posts, you've been a vital source of information and I recommend this site to anyone interested in moving abroad or returning from overseas. :gossip:


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## jbminger (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats on the RC! 

How did you end up filling out the EEA2 form? Did you tick the box in section 5 and skip to section 10? What, if any documents did yo include with your EEA2 application?

Please let me know!


----------



## kanakdodia (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Let me share my Timeline,

Send off EEA2 Surinder Singh application on 25/07/2014
Receipt of Payment 10/08/2014 (Dated 29/07/2014)
Receipt of COA with work permit 14/08/2014 (Dated 10/04/2014)
Requested return of Passport on 15/09/2014
Got the Passport back on 19/09/2014
..
Still waiting for EEA2. 

I had one question for senior member. My Wife still have UK Visa valid upto Jan 2015. 
Can we travel for holiday in Dec, Or is it going have any effect to my wife's application (If the EEA2 card does not arrive by that date).

Would be grateful for any advise


----------

